# Australian population reaches 23 million as number of overseas arrivals rise



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The population of Australia is set to reach 23 million today and most of the increase is down to new arrivals, according to data from the Australian Bureau of Statistics (ABS). 'The 23rd millionth person could be a new born baby, but could equally be a person coming to work in Australia or a returning [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian population reaches 23 million as number of overseas arrivals rise...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

